# Mushy spare ribs?



## illnevertell (Feb 24, 2010)

So I smoked A rack of st.louis style spare ribs this weekend. I used the 3-2-1 method. I felt like they just came out too mushy...is this because of the foil? It was like they were TOO tender if that makes sense. Smoked at about 250 degrees and spritz with 50/50 apple juice/apple cider vinegar. ANY HELP?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 24, 2010)

I would say yes the amount of time in foil can make them "mushy" I would suggest playing with the numbers a bit and find what suits your tastes the best


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds fine to me. Just could have been the ribs. I just did a rack at 230 for a 3-2-1 and they were killer. Smoking is not rocket science, it is more like trail and error. Don't give up, hang in there an do it again. Mistakes will always get eaten.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 24, 2010)

Yup.... to much time and/or juice when foiled. 3-2-1 is a good place to start, then as you get to finding out what you like you can adjust those times. I found I like to  have a good bark on my ribs, but not have it tough, so after much trial and error I found that I like it best when I cook them entirely without foil, then pull wrap in foil with no liquid added, wrap in a towel and rest them in a cooler for 1 hr. The cooler time softens the bark just a tad, and lets all the juice redistribute in the meat. I get a nice little tug, but still comes off of the bone cleanely.

But keep in mind that is how I like them. Ribs are very subjective so try what you like. A good rule of thumb is to start unfoiled untill you see the meat pull back from the tip of the bone approx. 1/4" (roughly 2-3 hrs.). Then if you want to foil do so with only about 3 or 4 sprits of apple juice and put back into the smoker for about 1 to 1 1/2 hrs. Then pull from foil and put back on the smoker for another hour or so.

You will find what you like best and how to achieve that with practice! So fire up the smoker, invite the friends and family over, crack a few beers, and do some "research"!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Good summary and helpful. It's all in the taste.


----------



## kanadan (Feb 24, 2010)

id drop the temp to 230 that might help


----------



## pignit (Feb 24, 2010)

The difference between the 3-2-1 method at 250 degrees and 225 is substantial. Especially in the foil stage. Either keep your temp and lessen your time, or keep your time and drop your temp. It will make a huge difference in ribs.


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 24, 2010)

All good advice above..especially about not giving up.  Just work on each variable above one at a time and take good notes.  You'll have it to your liking in no time.


----------



## badhazard (Feb 24, 2010)

Ive had that happen to me before. I smoked 3 different racks all same method. One of the racks was bought in a pre-package (if you will). It was "enhanced" with god knows what. After I pulled the racks this rack came out as you described. The other 2 that I got from the butcher were great.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 24, 2010)

yep,  it is the time in the foil.  THats one of the reasons I dont foil andy pork when it is on the smoker.  I dont like the "meat jello" texture it can take on.


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 24, 2010)

i cook at around 240-250 and i have also had this problem with the 3-2-1. best thing to do is cut the foil time down. i go at most 1 1/2hr's in the foil sometimes less.


----------



## herkysprings (Feb 24, 2010)

The amount of liquid in the foil is going to make a difference too. I use a few sprays, but significant liquid will really get the braising going and make mush.


----------



## illnevertell (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guy. I will try dropping the temp and not foiling or foiling not near as long. I think maybe i put to muct apple juice in the foil too.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 25, 2010)

The Vinegar can do this also, how much liquid did you use ? 1 cup total?, that would be enuff to mush up meat along with being in foil


----------

